# To our readers...



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

To our readers,

1997. That’s the year I started VWvortex. I owned a Mk3 Jetta GLX at the time and still miss that VR6 powered car to this day. There was no big plan with this site, I just wanted to try and build a website for people that like VWs and provide the latest news and photos. We added our discussion forum software in 1998 and from there this whole thing just took off. 17+ years later we have over 1 million people visiting this site every month and our forums are one of the largest automotive forums on the Internet. 

After all these years, it was time to give some serious thought to the future. I have a family now, and kids… and they just keep getting older every day. The numerous events in their lives that I’ve missed when traveling somewhere or trying to keep this business going have begun to catch up with me.

Over the past few years, George and I started having some discussions about the sites and the long-term future. We have watched numerous other automotive websites get bought up by different companies over the years. We’ve also watched carefully what happens to those websites. There are only a handful of companies that we would feel comfortable leaving the reins to our sites to. Vertical Scope, the owners of Auto Guide and numerous other websites, is one of the few that will purchase a website, cultivate it, give it stability and let the original ecosystem and community continue to flourish and live with minimal change. 

About 8 months ago we started discussions with Vertical Scope over this site and its future. After a LOT of soul searching, debate, rollercoasters of emotion and more, we made the difficult decision to sell VWvortex - over a month ago actually.

What has changed in that time? Not much. New servers, new hosting, better infrastructure and support and a few other things on the back end, but otherwise to you our readers nothing. And that’s the point. George and I are still around and you’ll find the same moderators and forum admins as well. We’re going to continue to keep offering the latest VW news and features you are used to and also continue to make performance improvements and upgrades to the forums. 

Long term for George and I means reducing our pace a bit and spending a little more time with family and friends. Will Barber has been doing a knockout job keeping the blog and news flowing over the last year and he will continue to keep doing that. George and I will still be around poking into the forums, contributing stories, driving the latest model and more. A line in a famous movie once said, “Life moves pretty fast. If you don’t stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it.” We just plan to stop and look around a little bit more. 

The years here have literally flown by. The Golf IV had just launched in Europe when I launched this site and I still can’t believe three more generations have gone by since then. The readers we’ve met, the friendships we’ve made, the crazy stories we’ve both heard and been a part of - it has been an amazing ride. We are truly fortunate to be able to call this place home for the last 15+ years. What a long strange trip it has been.

Cheers!

- Jamie & George


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Congrats! Well deserved large payday no doubt!


----------



## kingowe (Jun 12, 2007)

Congrats, and thanks for putting together such a great website!

Can't even begin to add up all the time and money saved doing my own car repairs after looking at DIYs and advice on this site. Not to mention the hours of entertainment and knowledge gleened from this site!

Enjoy your time with family!!:beer:


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

You made the right decision. Thanks for your creativity and being critical of the new site owners. Congrats to you and the hard work :beer:

Been here 12 years and plan to stay as long as they don't change too much.


----------



## AG-Admin (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself to you all. My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I am part of a small team that will be on VWVortex.com covering the webmaster duties for Jamie.

We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.

*What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It’s our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it’s paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.

*What are we here for?*

Our primary role is to be the technical contact as I said earlier. You all contributed to building the strong foundation VWVortex.com was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes. We will also be setting up a help desk on the site for when you have questions or issues with the site or your account and need assistance.

I do look forward to getting to know you all and this unique community better.

-Philip


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

congrats, and glad to hear things will continue onward. :thumbup:

17 years already, man time does fly by :laugh:


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

Wow - all things change with time. I've been on here since Jun 1999, along the way I've gained a massive amount of VW specific knowledge, made friends and some not-friends. It's a community for sure, I hope that it continues to grow and prosper.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Jamie & George!

Congratulations on your success and good luck with your future endeavors! 

I have had many moments of great joy reading many threads and a few moments of "damn vwvortex!".

It was great to meet both you at Waterfest a few years ago! Hopefully we will continue to hear your perspective and thoughts in the future threads :beer:


----------



## bob1107 (Aug 28, 2015)

Crazy to think I am only 17 years old... But here I am and I love this form so much! I get a lot of help here and I really need it because I really don't know a lot about vws . But I am just crazy about them and I'm in love with mine! Even though I'm new, I feel like I've been here forever. This place is great and the people are great. I just wanted to say thank you and good luck to y'all


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Congrats, hope the things that made Vortex great remain the same while the other things continue to improve. 

As a father of two kids that are growing up way too fast, I completely understand!


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you Jamie and George (and everyone else behind the scenes)! Vwvortex has honestly played a major role in my life, I met people on here who continue to be friends over a decade later.

Phillip, I'm excited to see what the future holds. Congrats on a great purchase!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you guys for everything...


----------



## AG-Admin (Oct 12, 2015)

Justin said:


> Thank you Jamie and George (and everyone else behind the scenes)! Vwvortex has honestly played a major role in my life, I met people on here who continue to be friends over a decade later.
> 
> Phillip, I'm excited to see what the future holds. Congrats on a great purchase!


Thanks! We are pretty exited too!

-Philip


----------



## AG-Admin (Oct 12, 2015)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Congrats, hope the things that made Vortex great remain the same while the other things continue to improve.
> 
> As a father of two kids that are growing up way too fast, I completely understand!


This is the plan. 

-Philip


----------



## BarryV1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Definitely a big part of many enthusiast's lives. 


I try to explain the bond I have made with people all across the world, to my wife and she just doesn't get it. 

To the new owners of VW Vortex - Good luck! Don't mind the CEL. It will always be there. Also... Ban Jett!


To Jamie and George - Best of luck in your future endeavors. Family coming first is the best decision any man can make. Congrats guys!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> About 8 months ago we started discussions with Vertical Scope over this site and its future. After a LOT of soul searching, debate, rollercoasters of emotion and more, we made the difficult decision to sell VWvortex - over a month ago actually.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

From everyone here at APR, thank you for all you've done for the community Jamie, George and company!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Philip-AG said:


> Thanks! We are pretty exited too!
> 
> -Philip


*excited

friggin n00b... :what:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Congrats Jamie & George! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

:heart:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Congrats on moving on up!

Will the new landlord raise the rent? I Hope not.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for fueling my VW addiction guys :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Plenty of good memories of just pouring over the various great build threads that have popped up on the Vortex forums over the years.
I still remember being a teenager when the site came out and setting vwvortex as the homepage on every computer I came across. :laugh:

Here's to another 15+ years of great memories yet to come! :beer:


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

I know first hand, how hard it is to give up something that you created with your whole being. And letting it go isn't easy. But life is fluid and you go along for the ride.

I'm sure you gave it a lot of thought to let it go to someone who will carry on the tradition you created.

Nice work Jamie and George! Best wishes.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I first met Jaime at the New Dimensions show when VW brought over the MKIV R32. It's been a great journey through the years. Thanks for always having a great resource for the Volkswagen community. Much love. Long may you run...

Cheers,
Devin :wave:


----------



## wolfsbeard (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations, Jamie and George. Thank you so much for creating this online community. This website means so much to VW owners - dang, I can't imagine what the last 12 years with my MkII would have been like without this website!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

I just knew those weekly Project X updates had taken their toll on you, Jamie 

Jokes, aside, working with you and George (and Bryan) was definitely a highlight of my career and I'm still grateful for all you dudes have done for me, my family, and of course, my company :heart:

So does this mean you can hang out if I call you up?


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

A lot of time spent on this website over the years. Friends made and knowledge gained on things I never though. Cant wait to see how it continues to grow!


----------



## Sharpix (Feb 16, 1999)

After reading the title of the letter, i knew what was about it. I can really relate to that, and i really understand what they are talking about.

Life is just like this. I really applaud the decision of giving ALL to your kids and family. No matter what, they will be your team, anywhere, everytime.

As one of the original vortexers, more or less the 1823th from the original count, and being outside the US, I feel a big gratitude for the hard work George and Jamie did for this place, and for relentlessly tame the wild crowd we were, and we are now. :vampire:

Thanks for your work, and the best of wishes for both. eace:


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

Congrats guys! :beer: Joined over 10 years ago just before taking delivery of my R32 and have stayed through Tiguans, GLI's and finally back in a MK7 R! Love Vortex and as long as VW and the 'Tex exist, I'll be here!:wave:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Congratulations Jamie! As somebody who remembers not only your GLX but the days when Vortex was just photos from shows we drove around to with the CVO but epic things like the infamous Lumber Thread to the endless Vortex Chronicles. This site has put me in touch with countless fellow enthusiasts some of whom have become some of my best friends prvided valuable information and hours of hilarity. Is there ANYTHING VWVortex cant do???????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> I just knew those weekly Project X updates had taken their toll on you, Jamie
> 
> Jokes, aside, working with you and George (and Bryan) was definitely a highlight of my career and I'm still grateful for all you dudes have done for me, my family, and of course, my company :heart:
> 
> So does this mean you can hang out if I call you up?


Thanks man... and if you find yourself in PA, then most certainly yes. If you find yourself in Chicago, then I'm sorry.  and call Jamie.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Sharpix said:


> After reading the title of the letter, i knew what was about it. I can really relate to that, and i really understand what they are talking about.
> 
> Life is just like this. I really applaud the decision of giving ALL to your kids and family. No matter what, they will be your team, anywhere, everytime.
> 
> ...


I'm replying to this one, but many through this one as well. Family was probably the biggest part of our discussion when this came round. The travel has been great and the feel of Neverland in playing with cars all day every day is hard to beat, but spending more time with our rapidly growing kids and making sure their college tuitions are a go in the end won out. It's hard to admit that sometimes your priorities change, but they do and I think I speak for both of us when I say thank-you for being not just understanding of this but so incredibly supportive.


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

I joined Vortex before I even had a license (before the big crash even!), and this site helped fuel my passion for these cars in a significant way, and for that I thank you guys. I don't know what I would have done without this place on so many occasions. It's been great watching VWvortex grow over the years into what it is today. Our time on this planet is short, I hope you guys enjoy your new found time with your friends and family!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Yorch (Sep 19, 2001)

Thanks guys for give us the best site for VW enthusiasts around the world!
The best VW community 
The best infomation about VAG scene.

Really Thank you guys for create vwvortex!!

Best Regards from Mexico! :wave:


----------



## JayTheSnork (Nov 6, 2007)

*sorry to see you go, but...*

...having been a moderator on a VS "sister" website, as well as trying to buy the site before VS got it - passatworld.com, I'm sure you've heard of it - I think the assessment that they'll do a bang-up job is wrong. 

sure, they've not gotten their hands on a site like this one until now. just my opinion, but I think they'll ruin it soon enough based on what I saw happen on PW.

I bet this one doesn't stay up for long...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

JayTheSnork said:


> ...having been a moderator on a VS "sister" website, as well as trying to buy the site before VS got it - passatworld.com, I'm sure you've heard of it - I think the assessment that they'll do a bang-up job is wrong.
> 
> sure, they've not gotten their hands on a site like this one until now. just my opinion, but I think they'll ruin it soon enough based on what I saw happen on PW.
> 
> I bet this one doesn't stay up for long...


That is my concern too.

I don't mind some ads, but I don't want to have to swim through them.


----------



## AG-Admin (Oct 12, 2015)

JayTheSnork said:


> ...having been a moderator on a VS "sister" website, as well as trying to buy the site before VS got it - passatworld.com, I'm sure you've heard of it - I think the assessment that they'll do a bang-up job is wrong.
> 
> sure, they've not gotten their hands on a site like this one until now. just my opinion, but I think they'll ruin it soon enough based on what I saw happen on PW.
> 
> I bet this one doesn't stay up for long...


I will be happy to leave this up. I don't personally recognise the site or yourself so I was likely not part of the issues you had originally. Sorry it had worked out that way for you. 

-Philip


----------



## AG-Admin (Oct 12, 2015)

Eric D said:


> That is my concern too.
> 
> I don't mind some ads, but I don't want to have to swim through them.


I would not expect to be swimming through any ads on the site. 

-Philip


----------



## JayTheSnork (Nov 6, 2007)

Philip-AG said:


> I would not expect to be swimming through any ads on the site.
> 
> -Philip


the very first thing VS/AG did was put google ads all over passatworld.com. we drowned in ads. I was one of the old school mods there, and after 3-plus years of VS/AG ownership (and over 6 years moderating there in total), I finally had enough.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Family*

Don't post much, but I use this site daily and consider it a part of my life.
You must have time for your family- they are what is most important in this world ( VW's being 2nd).
Get on with your lives, and cherish your time with your loved ones.
Thank you for this excellent place on the www.

CASolt


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats on the community that this site has created over the years!

I met some people on here that I will be friends with for the rest of my life. We formed a club. We made it into magazines. All of that was made possible because of VWVortex!

As a pardoning gift, is there any way I can get my original "user name unknown" user name back?


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been a member for about 8 years now. Actually, I joined right after I bought my first car, a 1997 Jetta trek (hence my username ), and couldn't imagine doing some of the projects I've done or getting answers to those obscure questions any other way. Thank you for all of your efforts, they are greatly appreciated eace:


----------



## BarryV1 (Jun 12, 2013)

JayTheSnork said:


> the very first thing VS/AG did was put google ads all over passatworld.com. we drowned in ads. I was one of the old school mods there, and after 3-plus years of VS/AG ownership (and over 6 years moderating there in total), I finally had enough.


While there is certainly a place to voice your concerns about the take over, and future for VWVortex... This thread is not it.

Please just wish the best to Jamie and George, and move on.

I am sure that whatever changes A-G dictates, will be discussed in other venues.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Congrats to you guys!

It's fun to watch people live the American Dream.

This community has saved me tons of money in selling my cars personally and also all of the valuable DIY's, troubleshooting and creativity of the members that share freely. :thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

E. Gein said:


> As a pardoning gift, is there any way I can get my original "user name unknown" user name back?


:laugh:


----------



## T5 Dave (Nov 30, 2001)

*Does this apply to Swedespeed, too?*

George,

So is Swedespeed included in the transfer? Not that I'm a member any more, as I was finally tired of Yannis' over-optimism and my having to crawl under the 14 year-old S60 too often. So I dumped it and got a '15 Golf TDI as Volvo decided not to sell diesels. And my wife and I love the diesels, we're not going back to gasoline, ever.

Just curious.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Sharpix said:


> After reading the title of the letter, i knew what was about it. I can really relate to that, and i really understand what they are talking about.
> 
> Life is just like this. I really applaud the decision of giving ALL to your kids and family. No matter what, they will be your team, anywhere, everytime.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words everyone. It makes me smile to see some of these old user names coming back and the comments mean a lot. :beer:


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Sorry to see you two go but I understand. Life, it happens to all great creators of great forums sooner or later umpkin: 

Jamie, thanks for the support through the *Jim Ellis crisis*. You could've backed down and deleted my thread, but you stuck it out with me instead, and that will *never* be forgotten :beer:










George, you wrote what to this day are my favorite Vortex articles.

*Project Golf:* You were an inspiration to this Mk-IV owner back in the day. I still believe this is the best approach to making a daily fun while keeping it practical. When I lose the leased Jetta and _if_ (sigh) I own another VW, I'll remember your approach to Project Golf.










*Beetle Enigma:* It's to VW's detriment that they didn't apply your wisdom when they had the chance in designing the current Beetle. I believe they could've had a real competitor to the Mini Cooper, Ford Fiesta, and Fiat 500, if only they listened. (Likewise, a Beetle-R along these lines could compete with the Cooper S, Fiesta ST, and 500 Abarth.)


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I can honestly say vwvortex has helped me learn a lottttt. I understand where your decisions come from and wish you both a happy healthy family👍


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Jamie and George. Although I don't post here often, I always come back here for news and updates to cars. This is where it started for me. 

I don't think the ads on PW are a problem any longer after some teething issues, it seems to be running fine. I expect the same here.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Jamie, George, and the whole team: thank you for all your hard work over the years in making VWVortex/Fourtitude/TCL such excellent forums for enthusiasts to gather. 

I know the site is in great hands with the team at VerticalScope.


----------



## T5 Dave (Nov 30, 2001)

*Fix the link!!!!*

OK, if you're gonna be the new admins, then how about fixing the link that when I click on "The Volkswagen Lounge" it actually takes me there instead of "The car lounge?" It's really annoying not to go where I ask it to go. Happens in two browsers intermittently, so it's not me.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

T5 Dave said:


> OK, if you're gonna be the new admins, then how about fixing the link that when I click on "The Volkswagen Lounge" it actually takes me there instead of "The car lounge?" It's really annoying not to go where I ask it to go. Happens in two browsers intermittently, so it's not me.


The link from where? I have never had a problem with getting to The Volkswagen Lounge.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

T5 Dave said:


> OK, if you're gonna be the new admins, then how about fixing the link that when I click on "The Volkswagen Lounge" it actually takes me there instead of "The car lounge?" It's really annoying not to go where I ask it to go. Happens in two browsers intermittently, so it's not me.


The Volkswagen Lounge
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?17-The-Volkswagen-Lounge

The Car Lounge
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1-The-Car-Lounge


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm so grateful for what vwvortex is, for how it has been a such an incredible asset to the VW enthusiast community as well as it playing a tremendous role in the evolution of global car culture. Using the site I have found solutions to seemingly unsolvable problems, found the rarest VW and Audi parts in the world with relative ease, and forged lifetime friendships with folks from all over. Life without the site would definitely not be as cool. :heart:

Dang I'm getting all misty time to go shop for wheels I don't need at all. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Retiredonce (Sep 16, 2007)

*It's not about the Benjamins...*

Jamie and George; congratulations, and as a Dad of four kids it doesn't matter how much money you pocketed, the time with your family is more valuable. Thank you for your labor of love, it's literally kept my 19 year old, unmodded grocery getter on the road supporting my family long after I would have otherwise had to junk it. Best wishes for you and yours!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks to Jamie and George --- you did this much longer than I expected or could ever do myself. 

Unlike with some of my own enterprises, I hope that you now have the time _and_ money to enjoy your family lives. 

All the best, and _do_ stick around! :thumbup:


----------



## Golf R MK7 (Dec 14, 2015)

New user.......test reply for the bot check


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Congrats Jamie and George, you will be missed; you have made a great site, hope it continues much as you leave it. For me also, this is where it started, where the modding bug became incurable, where there were some HILARIOUS threads, epic arguments, and some not so funny threads. Vast amounts of good information and DIY's came forth as well. I find it mildly funny that it was the first VW dealer I ever went to that suggested I look into ''chipping'' , and that a site called VWVortex had some pretty good info on that and other stuff. 

This is certainly a community that never failed to want to help or share insights. I'm not a frequent poster, more of an incurable lurker; still, for me the Vortex is king of the auto enthusiast sites. 

Long live the Vortex!


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Jamie & George for the Memories over the years! It was refreshing to see the dedication and Love for Volkswagen really shine through VW Vortex. However, not to be a debbie downer, you can see the new changes that have taken place on the Main Page have taken down the level of what VW Vortex represents. The Cheesy Logo not to mention the rolling Banner ...... The cheesy boxes that make the site look like it was designed in 2001. It’s ugly clunkey and is below the standards of VW Vortex. 

Not to mention the navigation is just plain stupid! Sorry for all the negativity, however I just though I should share my thoughts for what ever it’s worth. 

BRING BACK THE OLD MAIN PAGE PLEASE!!!!!!! A DEDICATED VOLKSWAGEN OWNER!!!! ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## gtiyiyi (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for all your hard work! This forum is a gift to the Community in general and I thank the fates above for its very existence. Just the knowledge alone is an excellent resource. Keep doing what you do and we will all keep supporting you.
[email protected]


----------



## vroomstick (Feb 19, 2013)

I hope you made a fortune, well deserved! This site is one of the things that keeps me with VW. :wave:


----------



## Dane.Vettor (Oct 19, 2016)

*newbie*

:wave: just become part of the vwvortex family happy to be part of it. Hats off to jamie and george for making this one of the top automotive website ,you guys have done a great job


----------



## kevin6 (Feb 27, 2017)

Best Volkswagen community ! 
Most useful information !

Thank you for existing - vwvortex 

Best Regards


----------



## Chazilla (Mar 5, 2017)

*New to VW!*

Hello All! new to vw and the forum!


----------



## Vdublovehb (Sep 5, 2017)

Chazilla said:


> Hello All! new to vw and the forum!


Hi can you make a section for he Alltrack?


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Possible Alltrack Section?*

Faced with the buyback offer, I spent some time selecting a short list of replacement candidates.

Alltrack 6M, GSW 5M, Jetta S 5M were tied at the top.

I eliminated the A/T and the GSW 1.8 5M in favor of the MPG potential of the turbo 1.4 5M Jetta S.

My first fill - 478 miles on 12 gallons of RON 87 - validates the MPG - on a green engine yet.

But I sure miss the bells and whistles of my JSW TDI 6M (esp. VTEX, torque, 6th gear OD et al.


best to all, ez (who likes the 25k buyback, the OTD Jetta S. $14.3 price and banking $10.7!!)


----------



## adribb (Feb 7, 2018)

Shawn O said:


> Congrats! Well deserved large payday no doubt!


excellent forum for what we are as I passionate about engines, greetings.

"Adriana"


----------



## CaseyClements (Sep 9, 2017)

Congrats, Man, Congrats! Well deserved large payday no doubt! Highly Appreciated


----------

